# Grooming and Hospital



## Destiny M Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi Friends...!!!

I am Staying in New york . I love Pet. I don't Know the Pet Hospital in Near by New york


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

New York, and New York City are pretty big. I would do a google search for emergency vet care with the exact location you will be at.
With the Covid 19 issues going on I don't know how the Veterinarians in New York are handling patients.


----------

